
Ask HN: Do you have a Patreon? - colinprince
If you do, tell us about it. (or an equivalent non-patreon service)<p>Disclosure, I don&#x27;t have one, but I have space to support a few.
======
cm2187
I just deleted my account because of their participation in the de-platforming
movement.

